# Kayak Colors



## Batron (Mar 3, 2012)

Ok it's like this i just put a deposit on a new TI. Paprika really I liked the ivory dune but "thought safety first" yellow can be seen.
So the misses and my self are very happy. UNTIL. yesterday evening a little bit board so was surfing youtube and came across mythbusters





 I don't know if i truly believe this or not, but it would always be sitting in the back of my mind , So first thing this morning phoned up for a color change, to what i wanted to start with Ivory Dune. Fate Who knows.

Question to all the brave men and women of the sea. Have you noticed that sharks like the color Yum yum Yellow. I have read lots of story's of them coming and bumping to say hi :twisted: and getting a bit aggro due to fish flapping around, blood and burly.
Also sorry in advance if i put any one else off  But i would love to know others view.


----------



## solatree (May 30, 2008)

Yum Yum Yellow .....  You beauty - I knew it :lol: viewtopic.php?t=31711


----------



## Squidley (May 8, 2010)

Yellow yak + sharkshield works for me. An upturned sea green yak will just give the sharks extra time to find you while the rescue boat fails to.


----------



## wedgetail (Mar 27, 2008)

Bonus just sold my yellow yak last weekend. bouble bonus I l ive in South oz we have more GW this way WHERE CAN i GET A bLACK yAK :lol: :lol:


----------



## SharkNett (Feb 20, 2006)

This info has come up a few times now. I figure that I am much more likely to be run over by a boat than attacked by a shark so would rather maximise my visibilty. If safety orange had been available I would have gone with that. My adventure has been out a fair bit in the last 12 months and I am yet to see a shark.

Rob


----------



## BaysideKayakAngler (Mar 30, 2011)

Interesting.
There's a village in northern Alaska that considers red-bottomed vessels taboo.
The theory is that the monsters below will mistake the vessel for a bleeding critter.
Hence why I'd never buy a red kayak.
Cheers.


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Red is one of the first Colours that bleeds out to black and white with depth of water. At night without illumination red reads black.

If you want to be seen yellow/orange sounds good.


----------

